# Fishing Report Ocean View Pier 10/3-10/4



## Elite Doc (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new on the VA thread, have posted a bit when I was up in MD last month. I went out for a day & overnight fishing at Ocean View Pier last Saturday and had a great time. Arrived around 3:30pm and left the next morning at about 9am (after a 6 hour nap in my car). Overall I was pulling in fish pretty consistently, didn't keep anything which was my plan anyway but had fun and the people out on the pier near me were cool.

During the day Sat. was probably the slowest time, picked up strong around 9-11pm and was good in the morning from 7:30am till I left. 

All in all my catch was:

1 spot - cut up for bait
1 Black bass - tiny, only about 4 inches thrown back
2 nasty looking frog type fish - thrown back
1 Trout - about 8 inches thrown back
18 Flounder - ranging from 10'' to 16'' all thrown back

The guy next to me landed a 25'' (at least) keeper flounder and another group got a 20'' right where I was. 

Used bloodworms at first which I think fed crabs more than anything, cut spot landed a couple of small flounder and the trout, switched to live minnows which the flounder were tearing up and had me pulling in fish on the regular. Tried soaking some squid but nothing touched it at all. 
:beer: time
When I woke up from my nap at 7:30am, walked out to my spot, threw out the last 4 of my minnows and caught a double flounder, and single flounder. Figured that was it for me, I was beat so I went home to Richmond. Had a great time and was hoping that the community here could offer me some advice going forward.

I'd like to cut out of work early either today, tomorrow or thursday and head out for afternoon - night fishing. I'd like to target keeper flounder and stripers. I figured if I picked up some minnows, FBBW, and with a few bucktails in my box that would be adequate on the bait front. My question is where is the closest pier to Richmond I could go for this. I was told by the guy at bait shop Glouchester Pier is good for keeper flounder and I've been reading about Stripers near Yorktown so thats where I was thinking. Also read about this Coast Guard Pier, is that the huge concrete square shaped pier I see on google maps on the Yorktown side of bridge? Anyway, any advice as far as rigs? I usually hand tie a top bottom using 30lb flurocarbon, add some shiny flasher type things, tie a 3 oz weight to bottom and attach 3/0 or 4/0 hooks to it. I also have had luck with a slow retrieve, bouncing it off the bottom. Should I use a top rig too for stripers, I have one of those floats with a rattle thing. Never used a bucktail but the bait guy sold me a couple and said to bounce them off the bottom around the pilings. Any advice is appreciated. FISH ON! :fishing:


----------



## onion (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey Doc, the yorktown coast guard pier is the ticket you want. It is the big concrete pier you mentioned. You evidently know how to hook the flounder (slow retrieve/stop===repeat). The pier is known for keeper flounder. It is only open from 9am to sundown, unless you have a month or year pass. If so, you can start earlier.
Good luck....Let me know how you did....


----------



## Elite Doc (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks onion, so I can just go right to the pier, are there some checkpoints or special pass I need? I dont want to get in trouble or anything. Thanks for the reply.:fishing:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you need a pier pass for the pier, not 100% sure though. I've had a few people tell me that if you bounce pearl-white superflukes on jigs that are just heavy enough to hold the bottom, you'll slay the schoolies and the occasional monster. Haven't tried it myself yet though.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sounds like you had a good fishing trip


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey how do you get to the Coast Guard pier??? Is it near the yorktown pier?


----------



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

i work on the base and if you don't hold some type of military ID or know some one, its going to be tough to get out there. i think i will be out there monday if the wife doesnt have any plans, and i cant remeber what a pier pass costs. i will look into this tommorow and post it up if anyone is interested.


----------



## Elite Doc (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks chevy for checking that for me. I'm not military but I am a responsible professional that would love to get a crack at that HUGE pier. It dwarfs the surrounding piers which means no crowds and it must get into the deep water where keepers lurk. I would be happy to pay whatever pier fee, and if anyone who is military or knows a connection please PM me and maybe we can head out together. Im social and its always fun to have someone to swap fish (and other) stories with... :fishing: 

Im heading out tomorrow, probably leaving Richmond around 11am (hopefully) so I can get to the pier before high tide. If not this time then maybe another, thanks again for all the input guys. Keep those lines tight


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey BigBroke, any word on if civilians can get on that coast guard pier?


----------



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

a day pass is 4 bucks, not too bad. couldn't find anything on the civilian thing but getting on the base would be impossible without a military id. you can be sposored on by a service member. guess i am going to make some "friends" this year. i fished out there last year with poor luck, but i already know someone on here that has done well there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------

